# EXPLODING ! Card Cut



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a fun one . It consists of the simultaneous detonation of a firecracker with a horizontal playing card cut . A Gambler shot of sorts . Done in the first single shot . Hope you enjoy .

These Red Cracker Snaps are fun and motivating focus target . Try them for a fun change of pace !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You are my type of people Marty! You are like me, a big guy that has always remained a little kid at heart. Love seeing things blow up! You make these supremely difficult shots very interesting with the addition of pyrotechnics-whether matches,snap cracks ( we called them Torpedos) or firecrackers. If I could do something similar around here I would but this is the highly populated, super political,law driven,paranoia ruled state of New Jersey! ( I still love Jersey though! ) Great shooting Bud! Keep up the fun!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great idea, TF!!! And beautifully executed.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Single shot to do that it's incredible!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shot man! See I knew you could top that last one!! Awesome!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Incredible marksmanship!!!!!!! Love the videos


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You are my type of people Marty! You are like me, a big guy that has always remained a little kid at heart. Love seeing things blow up! You make these supremely difficult shots very interesting with the addition of pyrotechnics-whether matches,snap cracks ( we called them Torpedos) or firecrackers. If I could do something similar around here I would but this is the highly populated, super political,law driven,paranoia ruled state of New Jersey! ( I still love Jersey though! ) Great shooting Bud! Keep up the fun!


Thanks Gary . I think the slingshots bring out the kid in all of us . Yes I'm having fun !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

The mix between the firecracker and the card cut was well thought!!!

And your accuracy remains SUPERB!!!

We had those same crackers here, some years ago. Kids use to throw them on the ground on Mardi Gras (Carnaval)

Don't really recall why, but they were extinct here. Probably what Flatband was saying: overzealous laws. Oh well...these are the times we're living.

Stay a kid forever, sir!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great idea, TF!!! And beautifully executed.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks for watching and supporting as always Charles .

Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rrqwe said:


> Single shot to do that it's incredible!


Thank you Rrqwe . For me its a matter of finding shots that motivate and cause me to focus .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Great shot man! See I knew you could top that last one!! Awesome!!


Thank Ibojoe . It's not the most challenging of my shots but a good fun one with the report of the cracker . It's more challenging with the match instead of the firework .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Incredible marksmanship!!!!!!! Love the videos


Thanks Tom ! Keep shooting .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> The mix between the firecracker and the card cut was well thought!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q . I appreciate your comments .


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Ha, I get motivated by the prospect of a good hit making a BANG or CLANG! Love these reactive target videos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TomboyForever said:


> Ha, I get motivated by the prospect of a good hit making a BANG or CLANG! Love these reactive target videos. Thanks for posting them.


Thank you ! Now you understand where I'm coming from .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I think maybe it is time to put a handicap on you bud. Like face away from the target rotate at the waist and cut a card. Your getting way to good at this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I think maybe it is time to put a handicap on you bud. Like face away from the target rotate at the waist and cut a card. Your getting way to good at this.


Thank you Roger . Some days it's easy and other days it eludes me . I'm trying to master the mental game .


----------

